Ask HN: What are the best IT war stories? - karsinkk
======
rick_perez
At my first developer job, I accidentally left off the 'Where X=X' in a SQL
update statement. My manager didn't catch it in time and pushed it from
staging->production.

The next day, the damage was done when the first client started using the new
features I just implemented. I stayed until midnight pouring over code with my
manager to make sure there were no more mistakes.

